# John deere model l120



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

:wave:I AM TRYING TO FIND WHERE THE SPRING ATTACHES TO FOR THE BELT TENSIONER, I SEE WHERE IT GOES ON THE TENSIONER END BUT NOT THE OTHER END.IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A BRACKET WAS EVER THERE BEFORE. MODEL L120

THANKS G.MAN


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

This is a link to an L110 deck which I imagine is similar to yours.Click on any picture to enlarge it for easier viewing.Hope this helps.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/deere_110a_yellow_drive_belt.asp

http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=7&hid=104


----------

